# Legal use of deer attractants?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I know baiting deer in Utah for the purpose of hunting is illegal. However, when you go to sporting goods stores you always see products such as trophy rock, record rack, buck jam, c'mere deer, etc.. So I was wondering what is going on here. For all these stores to be carrying these products they must be selling a fair amount of it or they would not continue to carry it. Are these people buying it within the law? Is it allowed to use this stuff under a trail cam for scouting purposes but not during the hunt? If anyone could clarify this for me I would appreciate it.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

It is not illegal.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I know baiting deer in Utah for the purpose of hunting is illegal.


No it's not.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

yep, legal.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like I better brush up on my game laws. Does anyone here use them? If so what kind and how does it work?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've used salt licks from IFA and the trophy rock once for my trail cameras.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

You have probably seen it being written about in some Utah proclamations (small game and/or waterfowl) so you are not too far out in left field.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Baiting deer in the state of Utah for the purpose of hunting is perfectly legal. Cmere deer, or salt licks, or corn or barly, or oats, or anything that you deem an attractant is perfectly legal in Utah. 

Affective.... Really depends.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have two friends who have used them and they work very well on elk, especially cow elk, the only thing that seemed to attract the deer consistently were apples. Even water softener salt pellets attract the elk.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I have two friends who have used them and they work very well on elk, especially cow elk, the only thing that seemed to attract the deer consistently were apples. Even water softener salt pellets attract the elk.


Salt attracts the deer as well, but it REALLY attracts elk in numbers. The deer will still come. The key is giving it a few years in good spots, take a look:



























































































But the Elk really love them:














































I've even found other animals like them as well:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang it, I forgot to resize them. Sorry.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

baiting is for panzees hunt like a man


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

DON"T SHOOT THE TURKEYS!!!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> DON"T SHOOT THE TURKEYS!!!


He is right. You will notice this is my deer spot and is from November and for some reason the turkeys hung out for a while.

I don't actively hunt on these spots as I've noticed as soon as the hunts start the animals I follow head for the deepest darkest spots. Fortunately I know where that is. The trail cams help you know what is in the area.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I use trophy rock on my trail cam sites, but have never hunted over it. Its nice to see whats in the area, what I miss on my scouting trips.


----------

